# Help with device and tank options



## KobusMTL (24/6/20)

Hi Everyone

So I have been using pod systems thru the lockdown and are almost 70 days smoke free now

So trying to get a bigger setup now. but don't really know what to chose.
I really like most looks of a sqounk mod and not running out of juice is also good.

So i was thinking for now getting a sqounk mod with a RDTA
I'm not looking at mech of unregulated mods (Yet)
Even if I know ohms law and battery safety it still scares me a bit

I have been looking at the following devices.

1: Dovpo topside dual (bit pricey thu for my budget but will be 1st choice)
2: Vandy Vape Pulse X 
3: Vandy Vape Pulse dual (i have read a lot of people having fire button problems)
4: GeekVape Aegis Sqounk (only problem is not making them any more.)
These are the ones I'm looking at, know that dovpo have a single battery version as well. 
I probably won't use the full power of a dual battery mod but nice to know you don't put to much strain on the batteries 

For tanks/RDTA there is really not a lot I like at the moment
1: THC Tauren MAX bf RDTA (lots of good reviews on this one but can't find in SA yet)
2: Vandy Vape Mato RDTA (will prob get one of these)
3: Vandy Vape Pyro V3

I would really like in put from the pro/long time vapers if these are good choices.
Next mission is to find a supplier that has most if not all of these at one place.
Seeing that if I buy single pieces from lots of guys will eat into the budget with couriers costs.

Next would be nice coils for all of these.
On my pod devices been smoking at 0.3 ohm so looking for something in that range.
Batteries I will be going with Sony VTC5A and a nitecore I4 or D4 charger.
Budget will be around +-R2000 at a stretch can push it to max, would really really love to get everything very new cause that is part of the joy of a new device.

Thanks for all the happy and nice people on this forum
Really nice being part of this community

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (24/6/20)

hi, you can't go wrong with a regulated squonk mod and RDTA

all the best with your journey

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gringo (24/6/20)

Hi Kobus check out the classifieds... there is a Vandy Vape Pulse 80w for sale.. by Ridha .... single bat... 20700. Those are very nice, great chip with lots of bat. One of my first mods and still one of my daily's... well priced and will also give you the opportunity to get a feel for sqounking ( not always for every one ) plus building on a RDA is a good start as it is very simple ... added to that, i think its got one of the best bottles...,

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (24/6/20)

Also check @Nick_Naidoo has a single Topside with RDA for a great price

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (24/6/20)

@KobusMTL I have an ijoy combo rdta used it for about a week if u want to try it before u commit to buying one. Yours if you interested.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (25/6/20)

I have a wismec luxotic squonker mod. It's powerful up to 220w, two batteries and very comfortable to hold. Might not be the most popular out there but it's really really great and damn near indestructable

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (27/6/20)

Well done on your almost 70 stinkie-free days, @KobusMTL! That's brilliant!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo (27/6/20)

think Kobus has left the " CHAT ".... we have him more confused with all our suggestions than before .... 
Sorry Kobus, but that is the beauty about the vaping journey... its a Rabbit Hole that you enjoy digging and only you sir will know when you have found " your holy grail " ....good luck !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KobusMTL (27/6/20)

@Gringo i'm still here. Like you are sayimg it's a big rabbit hole. But rather spending money now. I will wait till I have the right amount and get what I want. Maybe a vapeshop or two will do post lockdown specials.

@adriaanh thank you I had a look at. But will rather wait a bit longer and get a new mod. Like a said my first sqounker and would like it to be out of the box or should I say in the box 

@king-ding-n-ling thank you very much for that. Even if you want to give it to me. Not a fan of the build decks. Thank you very much for the kind gesture. Maybe someone else can use it better. 

But I might just go for a RDA instead of a RDTA. 

@Hooked thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (27/6/20)

I also wanted a regulated squonker @KobusMTL but I snoozed on the vandy vape pulse ones when they were ramping up. Now I don’t see them. 

I want to get a good regulated squonker with a good MTL topper. Probably a rdta - so one squonks into the reservoir then you can vape for quite a while without squonking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KobusMTL (27/6/20)

@Silver that was my thoughts on the RDTA aswell that if you sqounk into tank chances of getting dryhits are also minimal cause tank is always almost full.
These days i like more a restricted DL that MTL now that I'm fully of smokes for a while already

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/20)

KobusMTL said:


> @Silver that was my thoughts on the RDTA aswell that if you sqounk into tank chances of getting dryhits are also minimal cause tank is always almost full.
> These days i like more a restricted DL that MTL now that I'm fully of smokes for a while already


Rdta is definable the way to go, I kept on forgetting to squonk, bunt cotton is not a great vape , at least you can see when the juice level is down a bit and keep refilling. Also no over squonking and you end up with a lap full of juice, or a mouthful. Great option for restricted DL is the Vapefly Galaxies, older rdta but it just works great, and I love my Gasmods Nixon’s, also older. Good luck and hope you find the perfect one for you soon. Looks like I found my squonk sacred spot if I’m using older stuff, but they work for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (27/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Rdta is definable the way to go, I kept on forgetting to squonk, bunt cotton is not a great vape , at least you can see when the juice level is down a bit and keep refilling. Also no over squonking and you end up with a lap full of juice, or a mouthful. Great option for restricted DL is the Vapefly Galaxies, older rdta but it just works great, and I love my Gasmods Nixon’s, also older. Good luck and hope you find the perfect one for you soon. Looks like I found my squonk sacred spot if I’m using older stuff, but they work for me.



thanks @Room Fogger 
Is the vapefly galaxies a MTL or DL atty? Or both? Or are there two variants?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/20)

Silver said:


> thanks @Room Fogger
> Is the vapefly galaxies a MTL or DL atty? Or both? Or are there two variants?


It’s a MTL atty @Silver , but can go to restricted DL, where I like it, and one of the best imho. I haven’t used mine in quite some time as my RSQ needed some work, but got the parts and may have time to fix this weekend or next, been a bit lazy. Then it will be back in business for sure on a regular basis, I’ve actually missed not using it, but it’s color coded, so for some reason it just doesn’t “ feel” right on the other squonk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (30/6/20)

KobusMTL said:


> @Gringo i'm still here. Like you are sayimg it's a big rabbit hole. But rather spending money now. I will wait till I have the right amount and get what I want. Maybe a vapeshop or two will do post lockdown specials.
> 
> @adriaanh thank you I had a look at. But will rather wait a bit longer and get a new mod. Like a said my first sqounker and would like it to be out of the box or should I say in the box
> 
> ...


Hi Kobus 

Fogging Amazing has the Geek Vape Squonk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (1/7/20)

Seconded congrats on the 70 days. @Gringo has it right though, just when you think you have it nailed, you get an itch.

Slaves to the vape (If I had a vape business this is what it would be called.)

Have fun on the journey.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/7/20)

If you come from pods, remember that a single battery squonk will be much bigger. Be very careful of dual batt squonks, they are huge heavy bricks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (1/7/20)

A really cheap and easy transition setup (from pods to mods, specifically squonk) that is aimed at MTL and low wattage DL is the EX Simple kit from VandyVape... maybe worth taking a look at?
https://www.vandyvape.com/kit/Simple_EX_kit/

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (1/7/20)

@CJB85 Wow, that really is a well thought out device. I am impressed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (1/7/20)

Stranger said:


> @CJB85 Wow, that really is a well thought out device. I am impressed.


I have NO idea if it is any good though, I just thought it kind of fits the purpose...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (1/7/20)

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/simple-ex-kit/

Good price there considering it is an AIO.

Charge, fill, vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (1/7/20)

I have a Simple EX, was my travel mod, small, good battery life and squonks !

love mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KobusMTL (7/7/20)

So thank you everyone for all the advise and everything. 
So I picked up the single topside from Nick. 
I can't wait to test it now. Also was looking around for RDA and got Wotofo Recurve at a very good price. So I just need to get the batteries and charger now then all set. So into the rabbit hole I go. 
Aswell I think the recurve looks sick on the topside.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/20)

KobusMTL said:


> So thank you everyone for all the advise and everything.
> So I picked up the single topside from Nick.
> I can't wait to test it now. Also was looking around for RDA and got Wotofo Recurve at a very good price. So I just need to get the batteries and charger now then all set. So into the rabbit hole I go.
> Aswell I think the recurve looks sick on the topside.
> View attachment 200504



You have got a amazing combo there, power and flavour for days! Congratulations and enjoy, many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (8/7/20)

Looking good Kobus. very nice combo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KobusMTL (17/7/20)

So thank you everyone again for all the help and advise. 
So they say go big or go home. 
Going to do my very first build ever. 
Dovpo Topside
Wotofo Recurve 
Framed staple fused claptons @0.25ohm (thank you again @ivc_mixer for them and the tweezer)
Samsung 25R 18659
TFC Elite cotton. 
Will post pics when i'm done for comments

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KobusMTL (18/7/20)

So here goes. 
I think my coil placement is right. And it was firing nicely with coil heating up inside out. 
But man o man was the cotton difficult to work with. Maybe cause it was my 1st try. 
I got hectic spitback. I think it was to thin. 
But neet to try till we get it right.
Any help or advise in this regard will be greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (18/7/20)

nice, most of time the spitback is because of loose cotton, keep at it, you'll get it sorted

I also found "exotic" coils such as the one you're running can increase spitback

regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## KobusMTL (18/7/20)

vicTor said:


> nice, most of time the spitback is because of loose cotton, keep at it, you'll get it sorted
> 
> I also found "exotic" coils such as the one you're running can increase spitback
> 
> regards


Thank you very much @vicTor
Will keep that one for later. Changed coil. Bit of thicker cotton no spitback now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (20/7/20)

Great to see you are coming right. It's a learning curve for sure ..... but a good one.

At your settings, you are pushing 12 amps. That is a good amount of current

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/20)

I am no coil expert, but my gut tells me that coils with huge "pockets" like the one you have in will also be prone to making liquid pool in those voids. If you vape and then let things sit, you may get some spit back on the first draw after that. It could be a good idea to "purge" on this one first, so blowing into the RDA when firing instead of inhaling. This will allow you to get that initial pool of liquid vaporised without scorching your tongue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KobusMTL (20/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Great to see you are coming right. It's a learning curve for sure ..... but a good one.
> 
> At your settings, you are pushing 12 amps. That is a good amount of current


Thank you very much. 
After changing coils i come out on 0.25 ohms. I also feel that is nice amps on tje battery. I'm using 25R battries so nice head room.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KobusMTL (20/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> I am no coil expert, but my gut tells me that coils with huge "pockets" like the one you have in will also be prone to making liquid pool in those voids. If you vape and then let things sit, you may get some spit back on the first draw after that. It could be a good idea to "purge" on this one first, so blowing into the RDA when firing instead of inhaling. This will allow you to get that initial pool of liquid vaporised without scorching your tongue.


Thank you very much for this tip. Will try it next time I pop those coils in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (21/7/20)

Those coils do look great, but many people myself included get very good results out of much simpler coils too. I have a little Arctic Dolphin Hector tank, works brilliantly well with a Ni80 single core clapton (dual). I have had really good results with a 26awg N80 parallel in the Blotto and a DIY twisted comp wire build in the Dvarw.
Just looking at those pictures is like coil porn, does not mean that they perform any better though. It all comes down to the application.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

